# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Tìm cao thủ sửa máy cắt tôn hiệu AMADA

## Xuanbacvt

Hiện em có con máy cắt tôn AMADA, Trên màn hình của nó đang báo lỗi nhưng nó là tiếng Nhật nên em mù tịt. Bác nào làm được ới em 1 tiếng nhé. Hoặc bác nào đã làm qua chỉ giáo em phát. Em xin hậu tạ.

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## terminaterx300

lỗi dưới hình như là liên quan tới cữ hành trình, dấu + với chử OT ~ over travel

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## elenercom

Lỗi dưới là soft OT +. Cái này chắc là liên quan đến cài đặt soft limit +. Hàng dưới cùng bên trái là nút reset. Còn lại toàn chữ tàu khựa em ứ biết ạ. hehehe

----------

CNC FANUC, Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

Cảm ơn các bác đã trợ giúp ạ. Để em kiểm tra xem thế nào

----------


## vusvus

bác tải google dịch về điện thoại rồi dùng cái chức năng dịch từ camera đấy ạ xem nó là lỗi gì

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## CNC FANUC

Bác này chắc cũng là người sửa máy, đơn giản mà cũng phức tạp là đọc chương trình ra rồi mò xem nó bị gì( trong trường hợp ko còn manual)

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Bác này chắc cũng là người sửa máy, đơn giản mà cũng phức tạp là đọc chương trình ra rồi mò xem nó bị gì( trong trường hợp ko còn manual)


Con này nó dùng PLC của hãng Fuji, Em không tìm được cáp kết nối ạ. Con này dùng PLC NP1PS-32,

----------


## CNC FANUC

Phải đọc cả plc va hmi kết hợp lại mới được , xem thử máy này có phải bản nội địa ko xem có chuyển ngữ được ko

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## atc

bác ở đâu , nếu ở tp hồ chí minh thì em qua xem cho sđt 0907062000

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> bác ở đâu , nếu ở tp hồ chí minh thì em qua xem cho sđt 0907062000


Cảm ơn bác atc, nhưng em lại ở ngoài bắc bác ạ. Em cũng là thợ sửa chữa, hay bác trợ giúp em từ xa nhé. chi phí thế nào em gửi bác

----------


## Xuanbacvt

Xin lỗi các bác cho em up lên để chờ cao thủ nào

----------


## hanasimitai

> Xin lỗi các bác cho em up lên để chờ cao thủ nào


Năng lực tài chính của bác có thể trả được bao nhiêu/công?

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Năng lực tài chính của bác có thể trả được bao nhiêu/công?


Chào bác. Em cũng là thợ sửa thôi ạ. cái này bác cứ cho em cái giá chọn gói. Em báo lại bên khách hàng.

----------


## Xuanbacvt

Có cao thủ nào vào giúp em đi.

----------


## Tuấn

Ơ hay thật, bác chủ là thợ mà có mấy câu tiếng Nhật cũng ngồi đấy chờ chứ không thèm dịch. Nể bác thật

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## CNC FANUC

Muốn trợ giúp từ xa ít nhất cũng phải đọc được chương trình mới có cái để mò chứ, mò chay cũng bó tay, mà cũng chẳng thấy hình ảnh chi tiết gì cả, có giỏi như Gia Cát Lượng cũng ko thể giúp nước Thục khỏi bị diệt vong

----------

Xuanbacvt

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Muốn trợ giúp từ xa ít nhất cũng phải đọc được chương trình mới có cái để mò chứ, mò chay cũng bó tay, mà cũng chẳng thấy hình ảnh chi tiết gì cả, có giỏi như Gia Cát Lượng cũng ko thể giúp nước Thục khỏi bị diệt vong


Như em viết ở trên. Vì em không kiếm được cáp để lấy chương trình nên cần có người nhận làm trực tiếp bác ạ

----------


## Xuanbacvt

> Ơ hay thật, bác chủ là thợ mà có mấy câu tiếng Nhật cũng ngồi đấy chờ chứ không thèm dịch. Nể bác thật


Em dịch bằng google rồi nhưng chưa hiểu rõ nên mới phải nhờ đến các bậc tiền bối

----------

